# Looking to buy GT-541 print head for sale



## Richard.Kinnes (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase one or possibly more Brother GT-541 print heads. I would entertain new or used heads as long as they are not known to be dead and the price is fair.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

